# Windows 7 Professional endlich ist es da!



## HalloWand (14. August 2009)

Hi, also seit gestern Nacht können wir an der Uni Windows 7 Professional laden, leider aber nur auf Englisch 

Jetzt meine Frage an euch: gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein deutsches Sprachpaket drauf zu spielen oder ist das nicht möglich? Bei der RC Version war ja ein Sprachpaket im Update dabei, kann ich das nehmen? und wenn ja wie binde ich sowas ein?
  Danke schon mal!

   Greez HalloWand



> Liebe Studentinnen & Studenten, Kolleginnen & Kollegen der
> Universität Erlangen-Nürnberg,
> 
> die finale Version von Windows 7 ist nun in der
> ...


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

der support hinweis is mal geil


----------



## HalloWand (14. August 2009)

naja ich denke mal unser Rechenzentrum hat jetzt einfach keinen Bock jedem beim neuen OS Fragen zu beantworten...


----------



## Shady (14. August 2009)

Ihr habt's gut... Bei uns gibt's MSDNAA, allerdings ist der Vertrag iwie nie verlängert worden. Wir bekommen jetzt kein Win7 drüber. 
Drum hab ich damals zwar die Aktion für 50€ wahrgenommen, aber das dauert auch noch so lang bis Oktober...


----------



## AdeE (15. August 2009)

Tag,

wenn uns unsere Schule doch endlich mal die MSDN-Accounts freischalten würde ... *Windows_7_haben_will*


----------



## Dal604 (15. August 2009)

What? Meine Uni bietet nach wie vor Windows 7 nur als RC und Beta an-.-Schweinerei Naja noch ein wenig gedulden...Und im Oktober bekomm ich dann noch eine 50€ Variante


----------



## Shady (15. August 2009)

Dal604 schrieb:


> What? Meine Uni bietet nach wie vor Windows 7 nur als RC und Beta an



Soweit ich weiß, muss es der Admin erst freischalten...? Einfach mal 'ne Mail an den.


----------



## Dal604 (15. August 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, muss es der Admin erst freischalten...? Einfach mal 'ne Mail an den.



Oh das klingt doch gut, danke für den Tip
Werd ich morgen gleich mal machen!


----------



## Shady (15. August 2009)

Dal604 schrieb:


> Oh das klingt doch gut, danke für den Tip
> Werd ich morgen gleich mal machen!



Ja gern. 
Drück dir die Daumen, dass es bei euch anders ist als bei uns...


----------



## Derto (15. August 2009)

Laf mir grad Windows 7 von MSDAA und das Language Pack. Win7 ist 64 Bit, das Language Pack ist aber 32 Bit. Kanns da Probleme geben? Muss ich das Language Pack auf eine extra DVD brennen für die Installatio, oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Tom3004 (15. August 2009)

Oh man ich will auch zur Uni...


----------



## Mosed (15. August 2009)

es gibt so ein sprachpaket. Installieren muss man es wohl nach der win 7 installation.
Was dann alles umgestellt wird weis ich auch nicht. die dateistruktur ist doch vermutlich wie bei vista so oder so englisch oder nicht? habe den rc zwar, aber noch nie nachgeschaut.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. August 2009)

ich bin ebenfalls student an der FAU, mein windows 7 download läuft seit gestern abend und die ganze nacht und ist demnächst fertig... ich hoffe mal schwer dass ich das ganze dann auf dvd brennen kann - ansonsten wäre der ganze aufwand umsonst, weil ich noch keine vorkehrungen für den os-umzug getroffen habe  
ich meld mich dann nochmal wenns weitergeht ^^


----------



## Derto (16. August 2009)

Also das Sprachpaket für die 32 Bit Version geht bei 64 Bit nicht und laut google würde auch die 64 Bit Version nicht gehen, da sich die Sprtache nur bei Windows 7 Ultimate nachträglich umstellen lässt. Bei MSDAA gibts aber nur Win7 Professional.

Aber ich lass es jetzt Englisch. So schlimm ist es gar nicht.


----------



## Tom3004 (16. August 2009)

Eben wer zur Uni geht sollte eig. das Englisch schon können  
Haben nur Uni´s MSDAA  ? 
Sonst frag ich bei unserer Schule auch mal an ?


----------



## Shady (16. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Haben nur Uni´s MSDAA  ?



Nein, Berufsschulen können beispielsweise auch MSDNAA haben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. August 2009)

so, meine windows 7-dvd ist erstellt  
die nächsten tage werde ich mich dann an den umzug machen. ich bin gespannt ^^


----------



## Tom3004 (16. August 2009)

Haben auch manchmal Gymnasien soetwas oder Gesamtschulen ?


----------



## Shady (16. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Haben auch manchmal Gymnasien soetwas oder Gesamtschulen ?



Ich kenne keine. Und wenn, dann ist es ja ein Programm für die Schüler auch, ist dann also definitiv bekannt würd ich sagen... Hoffe ich mache dir deine Hoffnungen damit nich zunichte...?


----------



## exa (16. August 2009)

soweit mir bekannt gibts das ms programm nur für weiterführende ausbildungsstätten...


----------



## Tom3004 (17. August 2009)

Och so ein Mist...
Aber ich hab mal geschaut und dort steht, wenn man sich für MSDN anmeldet: 
Wählen sie eine Schule aus : Gesamtschule, Hauptschule, Realschule, Gymnasium etc... deswegen dachte ich das, dass auch auf solchen Schulen gäbe...
Aber anscheinend nicht...
Kenne auch keine die das hat


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. August 2009)

Also bei uns gibts auch die x64 Version von Win7 Pro nur in Englisch, dafür haben sie noch gleich die Sprachpakete dazu gepackt, nunja jetzt ist denen aber aufgefallen, dass das Sprachpaket genau mit Pro nicht funktioniert (kann man da überhaupt wie bei Ultimate die Sprachpakete hinterher einbinden?) Naja kann man nix anderes machen als auf die deutsche Version zu warten, wieder 2 Rohlinge verbraten  Auf'm Notebook kann man ja ruhig mal ne englische Version laufen lassen 

Weiß irgendjemand, ob Ultimate auch später im MSDNAA angeboten wird? Weil auf meinen großen pack ich nix außer Ultimate drauf.


----------



## falcon_gfx (17. August 2009)

Du kannst auch bei Win7 Pro das deutsche Language Pack installieren, allerdings benötigt es einen kleinen Trick.

Du musst hier die beta runterladen:
Vistalizator - change display language in Vista Home and Business

und kannst damit auch in windows 7 pro das offizielle language pack installieren

Ultimate wurde übrigens auch bei Vista nicht über MSDNAA angeboten, nur Pro/Business Versionen (die man halt eher zum Arbeiten braucht)


----------



## xR4Y (17. August 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Weiß irgendjemand, ob Ultimate auch später im MSDNAA angeboten wird? Weil auf meinen großen pack ich nix außer Ultimate drauf.



Bezweifel ich persönlich, da auch von Vista bei mir zumindest (sowohl auf meiner alten Berufschule als auch auf meiner Uni) jeweils nur Buisness angeboten wird was im Funktionsumfang Professional entspricht....

(sorry für doppelpost hätte vor 60 min mal auf speicher klicken sollen)


----------



## 2flashgordon (17. August 2009)

wieso ladet ihr euch nicht die ultimate RTM version bei pirate runter, da könnt ihr ja die sprachpakte installieren


----------



## Tom3004 (17. August 2009)

Bei MSDN gibt es schon Windows Ultimate Deutsch in x64 und x86  
Quelle: MSDN Subscriptions: MSDN Downloads, Produkt-Keys, Hilfe & Support | MSDN Abonnement 
Guckt dort unter neue Downloads da gibt es alle in Deutsch sowie vielen anderen Sprachen


----------



## Shady (17. August 2009)

MSDN... Werden hier best. nich so viele haben.... Schade eigentlich, hätte gerne 'nen MSDN Account.
Wird es im MSDNAA überhaupt die Ultimate geben? Glaub nich?


----------



## 2flashgordon (17. August 2009)

was kostet so ein MSDN Account eigentlich??


----------



## Shady (17. August 2009)

Hier steht was. Nicht ganz billig die Sache


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (17. August 2009)

Die Version von Windows 7 x64/x86 Ultimate gibt es seit ca 3 Tagen zum donwload und das sogar in deutsch


----------



## jetztaber (17. August 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Hier steht was. Nicht ganz billig die Sache



Ja, ich glaube, einige können den Releasetermin jetzt wieder besser erwarten... 
...zumal das Aufwachen von Win 7 aus S3 zumindest bei mir noch nichts besonderes ist (Reset und los gehts von vorne, aber immerhin mit den gespeicherten Einstellungen).


----------



## Shady (17. August 2009)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube, einige können den Releasetermin jetzt wieder besser erwarten...



Schon. Ich bin trotzdem immer noch ganz kribbelig, freu mich drauf.
Mich kotzt echt an, dass meine Schule MSDNAA nicht verlängert hat. Ich bekomm's über die nich.


----------



## Tom3004 (17. August 2009)

Mhh... Dann kauf dir doch ein MSDN Account


----------



## jetztaber (17. August 2009)

Die zwei Monate Wartezeit sind so verkehrt nicht und gut investiert. Ich habe hier festgestellt, dass so manches Programm trotz Kompatibilitätsmodus und so mancher Treiber trotz Kompatibiltätsversprechen erst noch überarbeitet werden muß, um wieder gut und komplett richtig zu funktionieren.


----------



## Shady (17. August 2009)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Die zwei Monate Wartezeit sind so verkehrt nicht und gut investiert.



So gesehen schon. Aber es is hart zu sehen, dass man selbst es nich bekommt weil die Schule MSDNAA gekündigt hat, ein Kumpel es aber schon über MSDNAA von seiner Schule hat^^ Meine Meinung...
Trotzdem denke ich auch, dass die 2 Monate gut angelegt sind


----------



## PsychoDad (18. August 2009)

Also, mein Windows 7 Pro x86 DE, das ich über MSDNAA bekommen habe läuft ohne Pobleme. Ich denke mal, das es keine Unterschiede zwischen der MSDNAA-Version und der Verkaufsversion im Oktober geben wird. War jedenfalls bei Vista so, das hatte ich auch 2 Monate vor dem offiziellen Verkaufstermin.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. August 2009)

Wäre furchtbar wenns da Unterschiede gibt ;D Mein Win7 Pro x64 läuft aufm Notebook auch super, viel geschmeidiger und flotter als Vista, da merkt man doch, dass Win7 auf etwas schwächeren Systemen potenter rüberkommt. Und dank eines Tipps hier im Thread nun auch komplett in Deutsch 

Mich wunderts nur, dasses bei mir an der Schule Professional gibt und kein Business wie sonst auch...


----------



## ghostadmin (18. August 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Standy/Ruhezustand aus?
Funktioniert der mittlerweile oder fährt der Rechner nach ein paar Sekunden noch immer neu hoch?


----------



## deAthr0w (18. August 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Mich wunderts nur, dasses bei mir an der Schule Professional gibt und kein Business wie sonst auch...


 Bei Win 7 ist Prof die Business Edition. Es gibt ja nur Home pro und Ultimate...


----------



## Tom3004 (18. August 2009)

deAthr0w schrieb:


> Bei Win 7 ist Prof die Business Edition. Es gibt ja nur Home pro und Ultimate...


Aber es soll Buisness mit den Proffesional Features sein  
Meins läuft auch


----------



## falcon_gfx (20. August 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wäre furchtbar wenns da Unterschiede gibt ;D Mein Win7 Pro x64 läuft aufm Notebook auch super, viel geschmeidiger und flotter als Vista, da merkt man doch, dass Win7 auf etwas schwächeren Systemen potenter rüberkommt. Und dank eines Tipps hier im Thread nun auch komplett in Deutsch



ja, feine sache... allerdings trotzdem schade, dass es im moment nur die englische version + language pack über msdnaa gibt, da ich so mein deutsches vista prof noch nicht upgraden kann. aber bei xp auf meinem notebook lief die neuinstallation von win 7 ohne prob mit übernahme der einstellungen. weiß jemand hier, wann die deutsche version über msdnaa vertrieben wird. habe da was vom 1. oktober gehört?!


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2009)

Naja das mit dem Pro upgraden dachte ich auch erst, aber es gibt ein Tool womit das auch bei der Version funktioniert. Einfach installieren, das Language Pack einbinden, das Tool arbeiten lassen, neustarten und es läuft wunderbar alles in Deustch!

Link

Edit: Args habs falsch verstanden, is natürlich mistig, dann man so nicht von Vista auf 7 wechseln kann, aber ich bin eh für eine "cleane" Installation.


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2009)

Was passiert eigentlich bei folgendem:

Windows 7 installieren ohne key (dadurch ist erstmal die ultimate aktiv)
Language Pack installieren
deutsch als Standard setzen
Windows 7 Professional key eingeben

Wird dann das deutsch wieder gelöscht?


Naja - ich habe mir den Datenträger für ein deutsches Win woanders "organisiert" und es läuft derzeit ohne key. sobald bei MSDNAA die deutsche Version drin ist, wird ein key besorgt - wobei man auch einen key für die englische Version nutzen kann. Ich will nur nicht unnötig zig mal Win "bestellen" bei MSDNAA. Sollte es zu lange dauern bei MSDNAA mache ich es aber.


----------



## Shady (20. August 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich bei folgendem:
> 
> Windows 7 installieren ohne key (dadurch ist erstmal die ultimate aktiv)
> Language Pack installieren
> ...



Ein Downgrade sollte eigentlich nicht funktionieren, soweit ich weiß...
Ultimate bei Installation auswählen und dann Pro Key wird denke mal nich funzen.


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2009)

du kannst nichts auswählen. wenn du bei der installation keinen key eingibst, wird automatisch die ultimate installiert. Zumindest war es bei mir so. Habe einen MSDN Datenträger.

Mal sehen was demnächst passiert. Ich habe von Vista Business auf win 7 upgegraded (^^) und halt keinen key eingegeben. Derzeit ist Ultimate aktiv.

Wäre schlecht, wenn er den key dann nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## Shady (20. August 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> du kannst nichts auswählen. wenn du bei der installation keinen key eingibst, wird automatisch die ultimate installiert.
> 
> Bei Vista und 7 entscheidet nur der key über die Version.



Ich weiß!
Aber wenn man bei Vista ohne Key installiert hat, dann musste man die Version wählen.
Ist das etwa bei 7 nich mehr so?? Wird dann automatisch Ultimate gewählt? Ungewöhnlich, imho...


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2009)

Naja, wie gesagt - mich hat er nicht gefragt. Die MSDN Datenträger müssten doch eigentlich die gleichen wie die im Handel sein, oder nicht?

Er wollte den key auch erst ganz zum schluss - es geht aber wirklich nicht mit dem pro key - son shit.

Wieso werden bei MSDN verschiedene Datenträger für die Versionen angeboten? Ich denke der key ist entscheident?


----------



## Shady (20. August 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wieso werden bei MSDN verschiedene Datenträger für die Versionen angeboten? Ich denke der key ist entscheident?



Ja, der Key ist auch entscheidend. Dass du nicht wählen konntest, wenn du keinen Key eingegeben hast, find ich trotzdem seltsam. Dachte das war beim RC anders... Kann mich aber auch irren.
Auch wenn der Key entscheidend ist, ist ein downgrade nicht möglich. Sonst müsste er dir nach der Installation quasi wieder Funktionen weg nehmen, diese deaktivieren und das macht er nich...


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2009)

ein upgrade rückgängig machen kann man auch nicht oder?

ziehe mir grade win 7 pro, einen legalen! key habe ich ja jetzt auch. neuinstall wäre etwas aufwendig ^^


----------



## Shady (20. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiß nicht. Wirst wohl nich drum rum kommen, sry...


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2009)

Ah, auf dem MSDN ultimate Datenträger ist eine ei.cfg, die eine ultimate installation vorschreibt. die muss ich dann wohl mal löschen...


----------



## klefreak (20. August 2009)

kann mna eigentlich von der RC auf die final upgraden?? kann das jemand testen??

mfg Klemens


----------



## ghostadmin (20. August 2009)

Nein kann man nicht, da muss man neu installieren^^


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2009)

Es geht schon. Dafür muss man aber eine Datei im Win 7 Image bearbeiten.
Upgrading From Windows 7 RC To Final | Windows 7 News

Ich werd dann mal versuche mit meinem gemodeten Image die Pro version zu installieren.


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2009)

^^ Öhm ja - Firefox spackt grad... (doppelpost)


----------



## klefreak (20. August 2009)

das wäre interessant zu wissen, ob das mit dem mod funktioniert, da ihc dann mien bestehendes System upgraden könnte.. thx im voraus für den Test...

mfg Klemens


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2009)

So, da bin ich wieder nach der Neuinstallationsorgie.
Dank entfernter EI.CFG konnte ich diesmal die Professional Version installieren. gleich mal aktiviert bei MS und alles läuft. Schön flüssiges arbeiten. Grandiose Superbar. Ich bin begeistert. 

^^ Wieso ist denn DX9 nicht installiert? Gleich mal nachinstallieren... erstes Spiel hat schon gemeckert. (gestartet ohne Installation)


----------



## xR4Y (21. August 2009)

Weiß irgendjemand ob es bereits geht, das Language pack direkt in die Win7 installation einzubinden?? würde gerne direkt deutsch installieren


----------



## Markusretz (22. August 2009)

Ein Kumpel von mir (immer diese Studenten  ) hat bei sich auch die Win 7 Prof. Version installiert.
Nach der Installation hat der das Languagepack installiert.
Erst Anschließend den Key eingegeben.
Angeblich soll alles einwandfrei auf deutsch sein.
Nur er zweifelt jetzt ob er wirklich die Prof. Version hat.
Bei Bootscreen soll Windows 7 Professionell stehen. Die Systermsteuerung soll aber Home Premium sagen 

Hoff ich konnt etwas helfen

Installiert doch einfach Windows 7 als zweitsystem neben XP bzw. Vista.


----------

